#ubuntu-se-mote 2012-04-11
 * HakanS ska läsa och natta barnen. Förhoppningsvis klar till 20.30
<realubot> Yo!
<einand> Verkar rätt dött här för att vara möte nu
<einand> Hallå
<einand> är informationen på denna sidan skriven för andra tidzoner än svenska? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/
 * HakanS är tillbaks efter nattning.
<HakanS> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Apr 11 18:46:40 2012 UTC.  The chair is HakanS. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<HakanS> Hej och välkomna till loco-möte nummer 20.
<HakanS> #topic Vilka är här för att närvara vid mötet?
<einand> ag
<einand> jag
<einand> säger man nått specielt för att närvara?
<HakanS> einand: Det räcker att man säger sitt namn.
<einand> einand:
<einand> einand
<HakanS> Inga fler?
<HakanS> christoffer? realubot? Silasle? Barre?
<einand> Om ingen annan är närvarande, är mötet poänglöst
<HakanS> Ja, Vi ställer in mötet om ingen dyker upp inom 5 minuter.
<realubot> Jag är här. :)
<realubot> Nu.
<HakanS> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Apr 11 19:04:49 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-se-mote/2012/ubuntu-se-mote.2012-04-11-18.46.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-se-mote/2012/ubuntu-se-mote.2012-04-11-18.46.html
<HakanS> Vi gör ett nytt försök nästa vecka eller veckan därpå. Kallelse kommer som vanligt på sändlistan.
<realubot> Ok.
#ubuntu-se-mote 2014-04-13
<GunnarHj> Hej alla!
<HakanS> Hej, och godkväll.
<JoWa> Go’ afton.
<GunnarHj> Tror ni vi blir fler?
<HakanS> Vi kan väl vänta några minuter till.
<GunnarHj> Jovisst, jag menade inte att vi skulle starta med en gång.
<HakanS> Det är nog lika bra att dra igång.
<GunnarHj> Instämmer.
<GunnarHj> HakanS: Du tog initiativet. Börjar du?
<HakanS> Ok.
<HakanS> Vilka är närvarande?
<HakanS> o/
<GunnarHj> o/
<JoWa> o/
<HakanS> Val av mötesordförande och protokollförare.
<HakanS> Förslag.
<GunnarHj> Föreslår HakanS respektive  JoWa. :)
<JoWa> Är johanre närvarande?
<johanre> ja
<HakanS> 5 min. paus.
<GunnarHj> Behövde han betänketid om att vara mötesordf.? ;)
<JoWa> 😁
<HakanS> Tillbaks.
<HakanS> Är det nog med förslag?
<HakanS> Efter moget övervägande kan jag tänka mig att vara mötesordf. ;-)
<GunnarHj> Känn er valda.
<HakanS> Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordf.?
<GunnarHj> +1
<JoWa> +1
<johanre> +1
<HakanS> Kan vi välja JoWa till protokollförare?
<GunnarHj> +1
<johanre> +1
<HakanS> +1
<HakanS> Protokoll från förra mötet
<GunnarHj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te32/Protokoll
<HakanS> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te32/Protokoll
 * HakanS blev slagen med 1 sekund.
<GunnarHj> ;)
<HakanS> Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<GunnarHj> +1
<JoWa> +1
<HakanS> +1
<johanre> +1
<HakanS> Rapporter från grupperna
<HakanS> Översättningen?
<GunnarHj> Inte så mycket att säga.
<GunnarHj> Det gjordes en del ytterligare jobb i spurten.
<GunnarHj> Tror att det mest synliga i 14.04 är ganska väl översatt.
<GunnarHj> Förutom dokumentationen...
<GunnarHj> Slut.
<HakanS> Jag installerade 14.04 för någon vecka sedan, och tyckte det såg bra ut.
<HakanS> Bra jobbat.
<GunnarHj> Det är framför allt morpa vi bör tacka.
<HakanS> Portalen har fått en liten upprustning.
<HakanS> Ska fixa till lite mer om en vecka eller två.
<GunnarHj> Ja, det ser trevligt ut. Är det något förutom själva portalsidan?
<HakanS> Tänkte lägga in en svensk variant av http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<GunnarHj> Just det, du började ju översätta den...
<HakanS> Har lite kvar att översätta.
<HakanS> Val av Team Leader och Team Contact
<HakanS> Jag drar igång nomineringsprocessen i morgon.
<GunnarHj> Vad är tidsschemat för den?
<HakanS> Pågår i tre veckor. Sedan val i tre veckor.
<HakanS> Tid för nästa möte.
<GunnarHj> Om vi skall fortsätta med var 4:e vecka, blir det 11/4 kl. 20.
<HakanS> 11:e eller 18:e maj?
<HakanS> 11:e blir väl bra.
<GunnarHj> +1
<HakanS> OK?
<HakanS> +1
<JoWa> +1
<HakanS> Övriga frågor.
<GunnarHj> Det är väl nu JoWa skall påminna om nyhetskategorin. ;)
<JoWa> Jag har inte fått svar från någon forumadministratör angående avdelningen Nyheter.
<JoWa> 😝
<JoWa> Vulfgar har heller inte meddelat någon respons. Hon kontaktade Peter.
<GunnarHj> Det verkar vara ganska akut att utse forumadm. som är tillgängliga.
<No1Viking> En liten fundering.... Det vore väl bra om TL och /eller TC är med på dessa möten, eller?
<GunnarHj> Peter har ganska goda skäl för att inte vara här...
<JoWa> Hur går vi vidare, inte bara med just det ärendet, utan med att ha en fungerande administration?
<johanre> Vad är det som skall göras ang avdelningen Nyheter, skall den bara göras tillgänglig föralla?
<JoWa> Ja.
<johanre> Är detta sedan tidigare överenskommet och det handlar bara om att någon skall utföra det?
<HakanS> Samma tillgänglighet som för caféet.
<JoWa> Ja, beslutet är fattat.
<JoWa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te30/Protokoll
<HakanS> johanre: Kan du fixa det?
<johanre> OK, då fixar jag det ikväll. OBS! Jag är inte forumadmin, har dock rättigheter till allt eftersom jag skall kunna uppgradera forummjukvaran vid behov...
<JoWa> Tack!
<JoWa> Skall vi utse en forumadministratör? Vi tycks inte ha någon (i praktiken).
<HakanS> Vi bör kanske efterlysa någon som vill åta sig jobbet som forumadmin.
<GunnarHj> Jag försökte få vulfgar att bli det under förra mötet, men hon avböjde.
<HakanS> Eller några ...
<GunnarHj> HakanS: Skulle du kunna gå ut med en blänkare om det i forumet?
<johanre> Jag kan ta på mig att fixa de saker som behövs göras fram till att forumadmin är funnen.
<GunnarHj> johanre: Uppskattas!
<HakanS> Ja, jag kan gå ut med en blänkare.
<HakanS> johanre: Bra.
<JoWa> Toppen.
<GunnarHj> En annan fråga:
<GunnarHj> Om jag minns rätt, fanns det någon slags plan om ett event i samband med 14.04-släppet.
<GunnarHj> Är det bortglömt?
<JoWa> Det verkar så.
<HakanS> Det är inget jag har hört om, men lite sent att ta tag i nu va?
<GunnarHj> Då kanske vi skall sikta på något för 14.01.1...
<GunnarHj> 14.04.1
<GunnarHj> HakanS: Det nämndes i förbifarten under de första mötena jag var med på.
<JoWa> Det togs upp vid möte 28. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te28/Protokoll
<JoWa> ”I samband med att Ubuntu 14.04 släpps ska vi ha ett evenemang i Stockholm. Samordnare är frippefriberg och övriga festfixare är fr33r1d3, JoWa och morpa.”
<GunnarHj> JoWa: När är festen? ;)
<JoWa> Ärtsoppa och pannkakor på torsdag? 😁
<GunnarHj> I Göteborg då, hoppas jag.
<GunnarHj> Tror vi är för få för att diskutera detta vidare nu.
<JoWa> 16.04 i Göteborg. 😝
<johanre> Avdelningen Nyheter skall nu vara läsbar för alla.
<JoWa> Bekräftas.
<JoWa> Tack johanre! Det var snabbt.
<HakanS> johanre: Bra jobbat.
<JoWa> Skall No1Viking anses ha varit närvarande?
<johanre> Tack själv, tog mest tid att hitta *var* man ändrade det...
<GunnarHj> JoWa: Du kan väl skriva in honom som "adjungerad".
<JoWa> Visst.
<GunnarHj> Är vi klara?
<HakanS> Några ytterligare frågor?
<HakanS> Annars förklarar jag mötet avslutat.
<JoWa> +1
<GunnarHj> Tack för ikväll!
<johanre> +1
<HakanS> Tack för deltagandet.
<JoWa> Tack för i dag.
<johanre> tack själva
#ubuntu-se-mote 2015-04-07
<johanre> Hej, blir tyvärr ~15min sen.
<ersi> Är det möte ikväll?
<ersi> står 11:e maj i /topic :o
<JoWa> Ja, det är möte i dag.
<Guest86820> Håkan här. Kan inte logga in med mitt riktiga namn.
<GunnarHj> sitter i annat IRC-möte samtidigt. Skall försöka hålla koll på vad som händer här också...
<Guest86820> Kan vi vänta 5 min. med mötet? Behöver ladda diskmaskinen och starta den.
<JoWa> Jo. johanre kommer senare.
<Guest86820> Nu är maskinen igång.
<Guest86820> Välkomna till mötet.
<Guest86820> Vi är ju inte så många här så vi behöver kanske inte vara så formella.
<Guest86820> Men vi behöver någon som skriver protokollet. Förslag?
<Guest86820> Jag föreslår JoWa.
<JoWa> Ingen invändning.
<Guest86820> Bra.
<Guest86820> 1. Godkännande av protokollet från förra mötet.
<Guest86820> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te40/Protokoll
<GunnarHj> +1 från mig.
<Guest86820> Jag tycker det ser bra ut.
<Guest86820> Kan vi godkänna det?
<Guest86820> +1
<JoWa> Jo.
<Guest86820> 2. Rapporter
<Guest86820> Morpa har lämnat en rapport här: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=59617
<Guest86820> Ser mycket bra ut.
<Guest86820> Vad gäller övriga saker så får jag erkänna att jag inte hunnit göra något av vad jag åtog mig.
<Guest86820> Punkterna får stå kvar till nästa möte.
<Guest86820> Någon som har något att tillägga?
<GunnarHj> Kan ju nämna att JoWa och jag hade ett telefonmöte med Telia för ett tag sedan om deras e-leg.
<GunnarHj> Vi fick väl åtminstone bekräftat att deras plan är att fortsätta tillhandahålla tjänsten.
<GunnarHj> Och de verkar inte helt ointresserade av att samarbeta med oss.
<GunnarHj> Fast det är uppenbarligen en byråkratisk organisation.
<GunnarHj> Är det en rimlig sammanfattning JoWa?
<JoWa> Jo.
<Guest86820> Bra jobbat.
<GunnarHj> JoWa: Talför som en norrlänning. :)
<Guest86820> :)
<JoWa> Du minns ju hur talför jag var under mötet. :P
<Guest86820> Jag rusar på med nästa punkt.
<Guest86820> 3. Planering inför val av Team Leader och Team Contact
<Guest86820> Jag har efterlyst en valförättare, men inte fått något napp.
<JoWa> LoCo-engagemanget är lågt.
<Guest86820> Ja, tyvärr.
<GunnarHj> Min högst personliga åsikt är att det vore bra om Håkan och Joakim kvarstår ett år till.
<Guest86820> Jag som tänkte att det vore bra med en ny Team Leader.
<Guest86820> Om ingen hör av sig innan torsdag så drar jag igång nomineringsprocessen.
<GunnarHj> Guest86820: Jovisst, om det finns någon som vill. Jag kanske är lite för pessimistisk...
<GunnarHj> Guest86820: Jättebra, Håkan.
<Guest86820> 4. Beslut om ändring av forumregel
<Guest86820> Vi är väl något få för att ta beslut, eller?
<johanre> Hej! Bra fråga, hur många krävs för att kunna ta beslut?
<GunnarHj> Äh, låt oss besluta. (Som jag nämnde i forumet tycker jag du hade kunnat göra ändringen utan diskussion.)
<Guest86820> OK.
<Guest86820> Förslag att ta bort paragraf 2 i reglerna.
<Guest86820> "2 § Behandla din omgivning på samma sätt som du själv vill bli behandlad."
<Guest86820> Regeln kan låta bra, men är egentligen utan innehåll. Enligt denna regel får en person behandla sin omgivning hur som helst, så länge hans/hennes ageranden är förenliga med hur denne själv vill behandlas. I praktiken kan man komma undan med vad som helst, så länge man hävdar att man själv vill bli utsatt för det man utsätter andra för.
<johanre> Bara som förklaring; jag föreslog att vi skulle låta det gå till beslut eftersom det har varit så många åsikter om att vi inte är öppna / transparenta. Jag tycker däremot inte det är en stor fråga, egentligen.
<Guest86820> Jag anser inte att paragrafen tillför något.
<johanre> Inte jag heller.
<Guest86820> Ska vi ta bort paragrafen?
<JoWa> Paragrafen tillför något för den som förstår den.
<GunnarHj> Jag tycker också det är ok att ta bort den, även om jag tycker JoWa hade en del poänger i forumet.
<GunnarHj> Det viktigaste är väl om den tillför något *i praktiken* som vägledning för användarna och moderatorerna. Jag tycker nog inte det.
<Guest86820> Det räcker med paragraf 1, 3 och 4, tycker jag
<Guest86820> 1 § Var trevlig mot andra medlemmar och besökare i vårt forum.
<Guest86820> 3 § Uppträd hövligt, visa respekt för andra medlemmar och deras åsikter.
<JoWa> 1+2+3+4 kunde vara en §.
<Guest86820> 4 § Tillämpa netikett.
<GunnarHj> JoWa: Håller med. Det blir fel för upprepning (ni minns väl "På minuten" i radion).
<JoWa> :)
<Guest86820> JoWa: Kan hålla med, om vi tar bort 2:an.
<JoWa> Det skulle då vara en nyformulerad §.
<GunnarHj> §1 Var snäll.
<JoWa> :D
<GunnarHj> (inte helt allvarligt menat)
<Guest86820> JoWa: Varför en nyformulerad?
<johanre> Kom vi inte lite ifrån huvudfrågan nu? :-)
<GunnarHj> jo
<Guest86820> Jo. Det gjorde vi.
<Guest86820> Så då är frågan:
<Guest86820> Ska vi ta bort paragraf 2?
<JoWa> –1
<Guest86820> +1
<GunnarHj> +1
<johanre> +1
<Guest86820> Utfallet är att vi tar bort paragraf 2 i forumreglerna.
<Guest86820> "2 § Behandla din omgivning på samma sätt som du själv vill bli behandlad."
<GunnarHj> Hoppas nu att ingen övertolkar beslutet. ;)
<Guest86820> Det är nog ingen fara.
<Guest86820> Nästa punkt på dagordningen.
<Guest86820> 5. Att göra-lista
<Guest86820> Det räcker kanske med de saker som finns där?
<JoWa> De skall helst bli färre.
<GunnarHj> En sak slog mig häromdagen:
<GunnarHj> Borde vi ha en ny forumkategori för frågor kring telefonen? Eller vore det att överadministrera?
<johanre> Egentligen, i framtiden, ja. Men är det inte lite tidigt än?
<GunnarHj> Kanske du har rätt i att det är för tidigt. Har inte tänkt igenom det, utan noterade bara några trådar.
 * Guest86820 behöver lämna mötet. Kör på ni.
<JoWa> Skadar det att vara tidig?
<JoWa> Telefonen finns, och forummedlemmar har den.
<johanre> Nej, såklart. Vill ni, så lägger jag upp det.
<GunnarHj> +1 för att johanre gör det
<JoWa> Var skall den ligga?
<bittin> +1
<johanre> Huvudkategori under Allt Annat?
<JoWa> Eller egen avdelning under Använda Ubuntu?
<GunnarHj> Jag tycker "Använda Ubuntu" verkar lämpligare. En del av supportforumet, alltså.
<johanre> JoWa: +1, bättre förslag.
<GunnarHj> Verkar som om vi har beslutat det då.
<JoWa> Övriga frågor?
<GunnarHj> Nästa möte först...
<johanre> Namnet på den? "Ubuntu Phone"?
<JoWa> Ubuntu för telefon och platta?
<JoWa> Plattorna kommer ju…
<bittin> Ubuntu för telefon och surfplatta?
<GunnarHj> +1 för bittins förslag
<johanre> +1
<JoWa> Läs-, surf-, pek-, spel-platta :P
<johanre> :-)
<GunnarHj> JoWa: Det får bli underkategorier i framtiden. :)
<GunnarHj> Vad säger ni om tisdag 9 juni som dag för nästa möte?
<bittin> GunnarHj: låter som en plan allting
<bittin> även fast jag bara joinade såhär mot slutet halvt upptagen med ett annat möte också
<johanre> Kategori skapad.
<GunnarHj> bittin: Det är vad det är: en plan. Dyker något upp som behöver beslutas om snabbt, så kan man kalla till möte tidigare.
<JoWa> Jag ser den inte.
<bittin> lite skamlös reklam: https://twitter.com/mozilla_l10n/status/585500832273195009 om folk känner att dom har tid att vara uppe grymt sent o vill hjälpa till med Firefox översättning :P
<GunnarHj> En sak i taget. Beslut om 9/6 20.00?
<GunnarHj> +1
<johanre> +1
<bittin> nepp kategorin syns inte här med
<bittin> +1
<JoWa> +1
<bittin> men kanske tar ett tag innan cachen gått ur
<johanre> shift+ctrl+r   - den är där men ganska långt ner.
<bittin> yes dök upp då jag tog bort alla kakor
<JoWa> Syns inte på http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/index.php
<JoWa> Bara på http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=218
<GunnarHj> Samma observation här som för JoWa.
<johanre> OK, nu. Var en inställning som behöde göras på kategorin.
<GunnarHj> Ja, nu dök den upp på forumindexet.
<bittin> samma
<GunnarHj> Ledarlösa som vi är, är vi redo att avsluta mötet, eller finns det någon övrig fråga?
<bittin> jag tycker vi kan avsluta, men jag har intså överbra koll ville mest vara med då jag hade lite spare tid över för once
<bittin> :p
<bittin> kör mest Mint nu men det är ju Ubuntu i bakrunden
<JoWa> Redo för avslut.
<GunnarHj> Trevligt att du tittade in, bittin. :)
<johanre> +1
<GunnarHj> Då är mötet slut.
<GunnarHj> Tack för ikväll!
<johanre> tack själv!
<JoWa> Go’ natt.
<johanre> natti
